# I have ping problems



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok I know its an old game but I still love to play BF2 I have a top spec machine that I bbuilt 2 years ago so it is nt it thats the problem....

I have an 8 meg AOL wirless BB connection using a netgear router and usb adaptor... I have speed tested it and I get 6 megs d/l and 356 kbs upload it has always been that way.I play on Uk servers and usually have a 40 -60 ping but for no reason at all as I havnt changed anything in the pc or programes... the pings are now over 300+ which means I get kicked out within 2 mins of joining a server. I have checked the pc with Ad aware and macafee for viruses and spyware.. and nothing ..... I have also called AOL and they say they can do nothing as the line is working fine as my speed test shows

It is buggin the hell outa me .. does anyone know of a reason why ?????

cheers


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Try running a cable to the router and doing it that way, for a test - i'd imagine it's a wireless issue. Maybe something is interfering with it now...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I dont see there being a problem with the little fella.

Anyway
Do you have security on the router? No one nicking your wireless are they slowing it down?


----------



## Advanced Driver (Jun 24, 2006)

You could try pinging the router to test the wireless connection.

Some routers will also let you send pings from the router (through the web-based config pages). You could then try that which would eliminate the possibility of malware etc. interfering on your machine.


----------

